# Nouveau logiciel de dessin mathématique



## nextstep (16 Octobre 2005)

Salut tlm,
Je develope un logiciel de dessin mathématique qui s'appelle K3DSurf et suite a une indisponibilité actuelle du mainteneur du binaire pour Mac, je lance ici un appel pour une ou plusieurs personnes interessées a participer a ce projet. Rappel: 
1) K3DSurf est un logiciel graphique en licence GPL : 
http://k3dsurf.sourceforge.net/
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/27243 
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18676

2) Vous aurez a compiler  K3DSurf en utilisant Qt et GCC

Il serait préférable que la personne interessée soit un peu familier avec GCC et Qt et qu'il soit capable de créer des paquages binaires mais vous n'aurez pas a programmer quoi que ce soit, juste a adapter l'interface du logiciel a la plateforme Mac (en utilisant Designer de Qt). 
Le code source de la derniere version(0.5.3) ainsi que les binaires pour Windows et Linux sont disponible ici :
http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=25049 . 
Ca se compile parfaitement sous Mac mais l'interface graphique doit être légerement changée en utilisant Designer.
Si ca vous interesse, contacter moi le plus vite possible.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## AM28 (17 Octobre 2005)

nextstep a dit:
			
		

> Salut tlm,
> Je develope un logiciel de dessin mathématique qui s'appelle K3DSurf et suite a une indisponibilité actuelle du mainteneur du binaire pour Mac, je lance ici un appel pour une ou plusieurs personnes interessées a participer a ce projet. Rappel:
> 1) K3DSurf est un logiciel graphique en licence GPL :
> http://k3dsurf.sourceforge.net/
> ...


 
Beau travail


----------



## nextstep (17 Octobre 2005)

Merci AM28


----------



## tatouille (18 Octobre 2005)

ce serait mieux sans qt ...


----------



## nextstep (18 Octobre 2005)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ce serait mieux sans qt ...


 Peut être que Qt ne peut  pas rivaliser avec une librairie native d'un systeme mais c'est le meilleur choix qui existe actuellement pour programmer des applications multiplatformes (Gtk n'est pas mal non plus...). Avec la dernière version 4 de Qt, le fonctionnement est encore meilleure et en plus elle est sous licence GPL. K3DSurf a été developpé sous Linux mais fonctionne aussi sous Windows et Mac. Je pense que Qt est indispensable pour des applications qui se veulent portables (ce qui est le cas de K3DSurf), le reste peut être codé avec des librairies spécifiques qui profitent au maximum des avantages de l'OS.


----------



## nextstep (30 Octobre 2005)

Le résultat avec Qt est  tout de même bien plus que correct je pense...


----------

